# Think you have it bad..



## Eldersaavedra (Jun 5, 2008)

Im 24 and from miami florida..born and raised..home of the brave. Ive wanted to be firefighter/medic since i was jit. I feel like a kid everytime i see a ladder or a rescue go by and theres nothing that i want more than for the back of my shirt to say Miami Dade Fire Rescue one day..id tatoo it if they wanted it.ive been the first responder at countless accidents and even though im not certified.. i almost feel obligated to stop anyway. I took my emt practical exam a year ago today. june 5 2007 no :censored::censored::censored::censored:. Took me almost 6 months to pay off my school so they could release my diploma and i could test..turns out the loan that i was approved for  (sally mae) was revoked the day of my final practical. After a lot of begging and pleading the guy let me test and i passed..It took me almost 6 months to find a cosigner so they could release my diploma.I work two fulltime jobs (waiter and for a bls ambulance) after much searching one of my bestfriends parents came threw for me and co signed the loan..i took my final on june 5..graduated on june 15.. and took my first shot at the nremt in late december17.
 Yea i failed it. 
   Started paramedic school this past feb.i thought i was going to be behind and horrible but you know what..i actually got good grades..thought that i would :censored::censored::censored::censored: all over the nremt the next time id take it.kinda studied which is the worst way to do things...yea you guessed it failed.

        Ive got one of the highest grades in my class.. ive finished a and p , pharmacology and advance airway.. were still early. almost at the midterm.
Today i took my nremt and i feel horrible..and this time its worse because i really gave my all. I even took a friends ridelin medicine for the concentration ( yea it worked) studied day in and day out even while in the hospital (out of commission for almost 4 weeks ..cyst in the sinus.:censored::censored::censored::censored: was horrible) so after all that drama turns out that i got one shot to pass it. if fail it..i gotta retake my course..my cert ends on june 15 which leaves me out of gas and with no hope..
i studied my *** off for the past 3 months day in and out.. i have every freaking book in every freaking color..i have all the cds , the reviews .. power points ..cds from brady, mosby, aaos .. from all of them! Took my test today and i know for sure i accidently hit a wrong answer and like a retard hit next! i almost freaking died!! 
 It was some question about activated charcoal.. and one of the things was this young kid who drank bleech..what do you do. give him water..give him orange juice.. activated charcoal or give him nothing.. as i clicked on activated charcoal i stopped myself i knew that it was a contraindication..and slammed my hand on the enter key on the keyboard and it went to the next question!! :censored::censored::censored::censored:!!!!!
 now im bummed. The :censored::censored::censored::censored: stopped at 70 and im feeling hypertensive as hell.
Just venting i guess..
 Id hate to sit threw another emt course and truthfully.. with a fiance and a baby on the way..feeling depressed and feeling highly inadequate for anything. the lowest of the low..i feel horrible man.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 5, 2008)

you know if you took all your medic prerequisites and studied all those books and stopped at 70 i think that you are fine. remember you can pass under 70 if your taking the NREMT for basic and intermediate. i think that you may have done just fine. if it is only that one question that your worried about and your confident on the rest than you passed. let me know how you did when you find out.


----------



## Eldersaavedra (Jun 5, 2008)

*hopefully*

im finding out tommorow morning.. cant even watch the damn finals relaxed.


----------



## Eldersaavedra (Jun 6, 2008)

*Ladies and Gentleman..*

turns out that the good old lord thinks i need to save lives..
I passed.


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 6, 2008)

Did you take your EMT training at the community college or private career school? 

Are you taking your Paramedic training at the community college or career school?  

Get quality education.  The Florida Paramedic exam cut off is 80% to pass.

Good Luck!


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 6, 2008)

Eldersaavedra said:


> turns out that the good old lord thinks i need to save lives..
> I passed.


told ya you would.


----------



## Jon (Jun 6, 2008)

Eldersavva... Congrats!

I'm kinda confused, though.
You are a state certified EMT, going through Medic school, and you took the NREMT-B test? - Or do I have that wrong.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 6, 2008)

Jon said:


> Eldersavva... Congrats!
> 
> I'm kinda confused, though.
> You are a state certified EMT, going through Medic school, and you took the NREMT-B test? - Or do I have that wrong.


Well she may have stated it correctly since you don't have to be Nationally Registered to go to medic school. however if you can't pass the NREMT-B then why even attempt medic school?


----------



## VentMedic (Jun 6, 2008)

Jon said:


> Eldersavva... Congrats!
> 
> I'm kinda confused, though.
> You are a state certified EMT, going through Medic school, and you took the NREMT-B test? - Or do I have that wrong.



Florida now uses the NREMT for its EMT-B exam.

Florida still uses its own state exam for EMT-P.

Some career schools in Florida lead people to believe they are certified when they complete an EMT-B course.  It is actually a certificate of completion and the certification comes with passing the NREMT. Application is then also made to the State of Florida for certification to work in the state. 

The community colleges usually will not allow one to enroll into the EMT-P core until one is a certified EMT-B.  You can continue to take all the other prerequisites and college classes if you are accepted by the college.  The private career tech schools (Medic Mills) usually have no requirements and just about anyone can sign up for a loan to take just about anything regardless of qualifications which there are none.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jun 8, 2008)

Eldersaavedra said:


> turns out that the good old lord thinks i need to save lives..
> I passed.


 
See, just when the light is failing and you think it's all over, something good happens.  Congratulations, and best of luck with your career, the wedding and the baby.


----------

